# Are there any other blues fans on here?



## bluzman61 (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2019)

I like old and new.


----------



## north star (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 6, 2019)

north star said:


>


I love Robin Trower's Bridge Of Sighs album/cd.  I'll have to check out some of his newer stuff.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 7, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> north star said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 i thought you said the blues?.....


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 7, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > north star said:
> ...


Robin Trower's music is obviously not pure blues, but a lot of it is blues-based.  I'd call it blues rock or rock blues.  The man does have a FEEL for the blues.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 8, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


you went from 50's blues to trower....i just thought that was a pretty big jump is all........


----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> you went from 50's blues to trower....i just thought that was a pretty big jump is all........


I'll take the blame.
I usually don't waste much time squabbling over musical genre definitions.
Everybody knows the history.

As for Trower, imo he took the blues into sort of where Clapton and Hendrix left off
with it. But really everything from country to R&B to shred metal - all has some blues and jazz roots in it.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


>


I like Robert Cray's older stuff, up through his Strong Persuader album.  His music since then, to me, has been too slick and not bluesy enough for my taste.  He never really WAS a pure blues musician, but his early stuff has more of a blues feel to it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I wasn't aware he plays without a pick a lot, which I_ attempt_ sometimes
but only messing around on acoustic. They have some good backing tracks on Youtube 
that I play along with all the time just for practice by myself at home. But I mix my own stuff too.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 8, 2019)

This is a good one for playing lead over--- a little faster-paced but you can make it bluesy sounding. You can throw anything in no matter what level you are.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 8, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.


I Root for them every year.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)

The queen of blues.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The queen of blues.


She was mighty fine and very talented.  I love how she combined gospel with blues.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 22, 2019)

Here.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 22, 2019)

Wintw said:


> Here.


Cool.  Do you have a favorite type of blues or a favorite blues musician?  Muddy Waters is my favorite all-time.  I like pretty much everything he released.  Classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's is my favorite type of blues.  But I like all kinds of blues music.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Wintw (Sep 22, 2019)

I do not know the genre as well I would like to.    Ummm, Johnny Lang if you can consider him as such, Clapton  if you consider him as such, I mean this is excluding the hoards of people that have done blues music but might not have specialized in it per se, right?    Would Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac count?    Fleetwood Mac and all of their incarnations are amongst my favorite recording, touring, and live performing groups of all time for me though I imagine their earlier years are what would mainly be considered bluesy at times.    Does it matter their skin color, lol?    How about B.B. King?    I met him once and conversed with him in the back of his tour bus "alone" (his skinny body guard who looked like was his age was watching me the whole time) for a while back in 1998.     Pretty sure he counts, eh?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2019)

Joe B has some killer blues licks.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 22, 2019)

Sorry, but you have used up your share of the internet for tonight.    Please insert three more quarters in your machine to continue.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 23, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I do not know the genre as well I would like to.    Ummm, Johnny Lang if you can consider him as such, Clapton  if you consider him as such, I mean this is excluding the hoards of people that have done blues music but might not have specialized in it per se, right?    Would Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac count?    Fleetwood Mac and all of their incarnations are amongst my favorite recording, touring, and live performing groups of all time for me though I imagine their earlier years are what would mainly be considered bluesy at times.    Does it matter their skin color, lol?    How about B.B. King?    I met him once and conversed with him in the back of his tour bus "alone" (his skinny body guard who looked like was his age was watching me the whole time) for a while back in 1998.     Pretty sure he counts, eh?


Yep, those are all blues musicians to me.  Clapton and Peter Green are rooted in the blues.  Skin color does NOT matter, it's the feeling and passion they put into their music.  That's SO cool you got to talk to B.B., I'm envious!  I never got a chance to meet him and never saw him perform live.  I had a chance to see him a couple times, can't remember WHY I didn't.  I was probably low on spending money at the time or had no working vehicle to get me there.  B.B. King is one of the absolute greats in blues, his influence on other blues and rock musicians can't be overestimated.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2019)

Wintw said:


> Sorry, but you have used up your share of the internet for tonight.    Please insert three more quarters in your machine to continue.


Accusing me of trolling ?
Let's hear what you got, old school.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 23, 2019)

Lol.    'twas a joke.    Please lay down the nuke. 

On a side note concerning B.B. King that is funny and cool.    He had his name dropped in two interesting places.   One on the studio long play by The Beatles called "Abbey Road" though I don't  remember off hand what song and the other being "Moonwalk" the autobiography by Michael Jackson talking about his (B.B.'s) live l.p. entitled "Live At The Regal".     How many 28 year olds can release autobiographies that are legit?


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.


Of course there is. Sure beats the crap out of the garbage played a kazillion times... you know that BOOM BOOM TIZ, BOOM BOOM TIZ stuff?


----------



## okfine (Sep 23, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I do not know the genre as well I would like to.    Ummm, Johnny Lang if you can consider him as such, Clapton  if you consider him as such, I mean this is excluding the hoards of people that have done blues music but might not have specialized in it per se, right?    Would Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac count?    Fleetwood Mac and all of their incarnations are amongst my favorite recording, touring, and live performing groups of all time for me though I imagine their earlier years are what would mainly be considered bluesy at times.    Does it matter their skin color, lol?    How about B.B. King?    I met him once and conversed with him in the back of his tour bus "alone" (his skinny body guard who looked like was his age was watching me the whole time) for a while back in 1998.     Pretty sure he counts, eh?


Well, you can start here...


BLUES MUSIC AWARDS - Blues Foundation


----------



## okfine (Sep 24, 2019)

One of my all time favorites. Highly recommended CD.


----------



## okfine (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2019)

If you can play Cry For You with your eyes closed half the time
you might be a badass blues man.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 3, 2019)

This is a good testament to blues.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)

This is a killer version of this song so I reposted it..
rip GM

You can't get more blues than this.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 14, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


>


Thanks for the vids, Harry.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2019)

Blues and jazz are 
 inseparable .


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Oct 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Blues and jazz are
> inseparable .



HEY!!!.....You stole my Steely vid and song...lol


----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 29, 2019)

okfine said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know the genre as well I would like to.    Ummm, Johnny Lang if you can consider him as such, Clapton  if you consider him as such, I mean this is excluding the hoards of people that have done blues music but might not have specialized in it per se, right?    Would Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac count?    Fleetwood Mac and all of their incarnations are amongst my favorite recording, touring, and live performing groups of all time for me though I imagine their earlier years are what would mainly be considered bluesy at times.    Does it matter their skin color, lol?    How about B.B. King?    I met him once and conversed with him in the back of his tour bus "alone" (his skinny body guard who looked like was his age was watching me the whole time) for a while back in 1998.     Pretty sure he counts, eh?
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2019)

Some great tips.....


----------



## the other mike (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2019)

This backing track helped me find my own voice on guitar.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Wintw said:
> ...


Elmore James, blues legend and wonderful slide guitarist.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 11, 2019)

If you heard one blues riff you have heard them all...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey bluzman61 if I mentioned the names Siegal-Schwall, would you get a tingle down your leg?

siegel schwall band songs - Bing video


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Hey bluzman61 if I mentioned the names Siegal-Schwall, would you get a tingle down your leg?
> 
> siegel schwall band songs - Bing video


Maybe a SLIGHT tingle.  I've heard some of their stuff.  They're very good.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2019)

Well bluzman61 if they don't trip your trigger how about and I say this with a certain amount of reverence... Duke Tomatoe and the All-Star Frogs...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2019)

Used to go see both bands at the Vogue Theater in Indy back in the early 70's...


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well bluzman61 if they don't trip your trigger how about and I say this with a certain amount of reverence... Duke Tomatoe and the All-Star Frogs...


I  haven't heard their music.  I'll give it a listen.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 16, 2019)

rip Gary


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> rip Gary


He was one heck of a guitarist, wasn't he?  It's interesting that around 1990, when I believe his Still Got The Blues album/CD came out, he had switched his focus from hard rock/metal to blues.  I'm so glad he did.  Still Got The Blues is one of my favorite post 1980's blues albums.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> He was one heck of a guitarist, wasn't he?  It's interesting that around 1990, when I believe his Still Got The Blues album/CD came out, he had switched his focus from hard rock/metal to blues.  I'm so glad he did.  Still Got The Blues is one of my favorite post 1980's blues albums.


And so underrated compared to other 'blues/rock' players like Eric Clapton or whoever. Gary did stuff that you see guys like Joe Bonamassa trying to copy but never quite get there. He was amazing. His fingertip calluses were probably like leather from all that vibrato he used.


----------



## Chuz Life (Dec 17, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.



I dig em all but SRV is top of my playlist. 

Do you play?


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 17, 2019)

Chuz Life said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.
> ...


I DON'T play any instruments, but I can sing the blues.  I tried out for a blues band that needed a singer some years ago in Phoenix, Arizona.  I didn't do as well as I had hoped I would because I was so nervous.  They offered me another tryout, but I didn't care for the lead guitarist who was the leader of the band, so I declined.  And Stevie Ray is one of my favorites.  He played and sang with SO much soul and emotion.  He's probably my favorite modern blues artist, post 1970's.  It's a shame he died so young.  I believe he was just 36 years of age.


----------



## Chuz Life (Dec 17, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



You should check out wikiloops.com

It's all original stuff and singers are much needed. 

You can literally jam with other musicians all over the world.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

How to play Still Got the Blues, instrumental- style..


----------



## the other mike (Dec 17, 2019)

Feeling bluesy today and 
it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Borillar (Dec 17, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > rip Gary
> ...


There were lots of outstanding songs on that album. Here's another from Still got the Blues. 
Not only was he a great guitarist, he was a heck of a vocalist too.


----------



## Borillar (Dec 17, 2019)

My favorite song from Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs isn't "Layla". It's an incredible guitar duet between Duane Allman and Eric Clapton titled "Have You Ever Loved a Woman".


----------



## Borillar (Dec 17, 2019)

Here is Gary Moore again with a tribute to Jimi Hendrix. Cranks the amp to 11 and pours out his soul. This performance blows me away every time I watch it.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 17, 2019)

Borillar said:


> My favorite song from Layla and Other Assorted Love Songs isn't "Layla". It's an incredible guitar duet between Duane Allman and Eric Clapton titled "Have You Ever Loved a Woman".


Great song, thanks for the post!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 20, 2019)

Borillar said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


True. He could cover others easily playing or singing, but not many could ever truly
cover him....his tone, feeling , voice, stage presence except for Stevie Ray Vaughan maybe.

Both left us way too soon.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 20, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I'm a big fan of blues music, especially the classic Chicago Blues of the 1950's and 60's.  Muddy Waters is my all-time favorite blues musician, and probably my favorite in ANY music genre.  I also really like the music of Howlin' Wolf and Little Walter.  I like a lot of the pre-World War Two acoustic country blues as well.  Robert Johnson and Skip James are my favorite pre-War blues musicians.


I am just starting to get into it. Mainly been a classic rock guy but this spring I had a group of six guys charter my boat for three days. Great group of guys and some of the best fisherman I had on my boat all year. They would limit on walleye in the first two hours then we would go smally and white bass fishing. On the final day when we were getting our fish cleaned I was smokin and jokin with them out at the picnic table out side the fish cleaning place and one of the guys asks me if I would like to hear his new record. The cd he gave me has not been released yet but here is an old song by him.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2019)

enjoy


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2020)

The distortion is awful on this recording. Sorry.


----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 10, 2020)

Country Purist call him Blues more than country- I like both so it doesn't matter what you call him this is the Blues and he gives a country song an excellent Blues rendition


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 10, 2020)

The Blue Yodeler Blue Yodel No.1


----------



## Gdjjr (Jan 10, 2020)

It's been said Country Music is just a white man singing the Blues
It's hard to dent that in this


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## north star (Apr 6, 2020)




----------

